# Wir suchen Moderatoren ...



## guide24 (13. Dezember 2002)

*Wir suchen Moderatoren für www.themenforen.de ...*

Hallo!

Nachdem wir schon ein bisschen gewachsen sind, aber immer noch so viele Moderatoren benötigen (schließlich sind ja auch viele Themen zu vergeben), dachte ich, ich mach mich noch mal hier auf die suche nach netten Leuten!

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir im Themenforum (bei guide24) per PN gerne mal vorstellen...

bzw. ihr könnt selbstverständlich auch hier posten!

http://www.URL entfernt.de

###
URL wurde von Klon entfernt.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (13. Dezember 2002)

hoi!

ich geh mal davon aus das du keine werbung für dein forum machen willst  ist ja auch nicht meine angelegenheit. aber findest du es gut irgendwelche leute gleich als moderatoren einzusetzen. die sind dann angemeldet und du hast keine ahnung wie zuverlässig er oder sie ist. dann meckern die user rum weil der moderator nur ******** macht usw. keine ahnung  wenn dein forum so gewachsen ist, nimm doch deine eigenen user. da weissst du wenigstens (hoffentlich) wer sich eignet.

schönen abend.


----------



## guide24 (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Natürlich soll dies keine Werbung sein!

So viele User habe ich nun auch wieder nicht.. ;-) 62... ;-) 

und die meisten sind nicht so gerade die Spezialisten... ;-)

man ist Moderator natürlich erstmal auf Probezeit... wenn jemand Quatsch oder dumme Sachen schreibt, wird er entweder sofort gesperrt oder zum normalen User... ;-)

Also damit hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Dezember 2002)

...also, der Link führt ins totale Nirvana... ( konnte leider nicht sehen ob es für mich interresant wäre )

N.S.: Evtl. wäre dein Posting, mit vernüftigen KOnzept im Projekte und Jobs Forum besser aufgehoben...

Cu on board

Cutti


----------



## schwarzfahrer (13. Dezember 2002)

von der seite gesehen ist das recht milde ausgedrückt


----------



## guide24 (13. Dezember 2002)

wie der Link führt ins totale Nirvaradings?


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Dezember 2002)

Bei mir geht der Link. 

Aber wieso brauchst Du bei 62 Usern schon mehrere Mods für das Forum? Das sollte man auch noch alleine verwalten können.
Wenn das Forum später mal wächst, kannst Du Dir besser ein paar Leute raussuchen, die sich einigermassen benehmen, hilfsbereit und im Sinne des Forums handeln. Das ist garantiert besser, als einfach mal blind zugreifen und nachher hat man nur Chaoten. 

Aber eigentlich gehört das echt nicht so ganz hierhin... 
Deswegen mach ich hier mal zu. Nichts für ungut.


----------

